# Probleme mit Validierung (Struts, validation.xml)



## gondor (28. Feb 2006)

Hallo *!

Leider habe ich Probleme mittels Struts Felder zu validieren.

Sobald ich method+enctype aus dem form-tag entferne funktioniert das allerdings.

Diese müssen jedoch enthalten sein, da ein File-Upload stattfindet.

Muss man da evtl. in der validation.xml Einträge ändern?

Wie kann ich mein Problem beheben?

JSP:

```
<html:form action="/contentdelivery/jobform" method="post" 
enctype="multipart/form-data">
  <html:text property="customer" />

  <html:file property="presentationFile" />

</html:form>
```
Validation.xml:

```
<form-validation>
<global></global>
<formset>
  <form name="jobform">
    <field property="customer" depends="required">
      <arg0 key="jobform.customer" />
    </field>
  </form>
<formset>
</form-validation>
```

Danke für Antworten,

gondor(..)


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Mrz 2006)

lies die struts doku zum fileupload

wenn fileupload, dann stehen die "normalen" Formularfelder nicht auf die übliche Art und weise zur Verfügung (weil der ganze Request dann gesondert geparst wird)


----------



## gondor (2. Mrz 2006)

@Bleiglanz

kann ich die auswertung des request nicht 'umgehen'?

bzw. kann man das evtl. anders realisieren?

gondor(..)


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Mrz 2006)

ja, die jakarta-fileupload hat eigene Methoden um an die "anderen" Formularfelder zu kommen...


----------



## gondor (4. Mrz 2006)

vllt. eine 'schmutzige' lösung, aber wäre das möglich?

zuerst wird das formular 'ohne' multipart validiert, obwohl eine datei vom user ausgewählt wurde. nach erfolgreicher validierung soll sich eine 2 seite öffnen, die dann mittels multipart den dateiupload aus einem übergebene parameter (wo der dateipfad von seite 1 gespeichert ist) erhält und nach beenden auf eine successpage kommt.

also, eine seite 'dazwischen' die nur für den upload zuständig ist.

kann man das machen? oder gibt es eine andere mögliche lösung?

gondor(..)


----------

